# Weapon Of Choice Video



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Just saw this excellent Fatboy Slim video on one of the free digital channels.

But to my surprise, Christopher Walken is the dancer! And he's pretty good as well.









Is he known as a dancer? Obviously there is a bit of trick photography going on at the end but some of those other moves look to be his....

You can view it here.

Cheers

Paul


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

That was great! He got a bit 'Billy Elliot' halfway through but good fun...Hes one of my fave actors too


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

I've seen the video before - it's excellent







I think CW started out as a dancer so he probably did do some of the moves himself - don't think he can actually fly though


----------



## Look closer Lenny! (Mar 18, 2005)

No, its true, he's a renowned flyer, it started out as just jumping high, but after a lot of practice...


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

> No, its true, he's a renowned flyer, it started out as just jumping high, but after a lot of practice...


Well it's never worked for me and I've been jumping all my life


----------



## Look closer Lenny! (Mar 18, 2005)




----------

